# shrimp



## jdstooge (Nov 30, 2008)

I Just ran out of frozen uncooked de shelled shrimp for my rbp. and i was going throught the forum and found out the shell is good for color. So i was just wondering if the shell would hurt the ps if they ate it. I didnt read that it would hurt them i just wanted to make sure. I would Hate for my ps to get backed up. Thanks If it does not hurt them i am going to buy the frozen shrimp with the shell


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

jdstooge said:


> I Just ran out of frozen uncooked de shelled shrimp for my rbp. and i was going throught the forum and found out the shell is good for color. So i was just wondering if the shell would hurt the ps if they ate it. I didnt read that it would hurt them i just wanted to make sure. I would Hate for my ps to get backed up. Thanks If it does not hurt them i am going to buy the frozen shrimp with the shell


lol it wont hurt them, some Ps are picky and prefer you taking the shell off.
if you go to like albertsons or some other big market in the frozen section the have shelled jumbo shrimp uncooked, it runs cheaper that way because you can get a bag for like 10 bucks and it has a good amount of shrimp.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

i SHELL MINE BUT i AM GONNA TRY WITH THE SHELL ON AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS
UH OH CAPLOCK SORRY


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I take off the shell just because of the mess. I would keep it on if they ate it all.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

FYI.....Meijer has shelled jumbo shrimp $4.99 a bag right now.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I got my pirayas used to shrimp with the shell on so they don't know any better lol. Once you get them used to shelless shrimp than it's usually tougher to get them to eat it with the shell on. P's in the home aquarium get spoiled very easily and fast







if you let them and no the shell won't hurt them at all.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I dont know dude...My Mac NEVER took the shell with the shrimp...he shredded it off.
Then again...when I put in the Crayfish...he ate the shell first???
Go figure.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

i feed my GDR shrimp with the shell and he eats it no prob


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

My rhom eats the shrimp and discards the shell. I have to fish it out after each shrimp feeding


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

No real benefit to it... Some say there is caretene in in the shells but screw it it makes such a huge mess that it's not even worth it.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah i'd take the shell off personally but it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I shell mine, because none of my P's eat it. Like others have said, it's easier to pick it off, than have to net it out.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I leave it on, extra calcium can't hurt anything...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

maknwar said:


> I take off the shell just because of the mess. I would keep it on if they ate it all.


I agree. I take it off as i have easy to peel shrimp so when the eat they get a bit, buit chicks then just get blown around on the substrate. If you want color try to get them on pellets.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I take mine off, but there are carotenes in the shell. It's much less of a hassle and clean up.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I say peel em for all the already mentioned reasons


----------



## NexExAfar (Aug 4, 2009)

Trigga said:


> No real benefit to it... Some say there is caretene in in the shells but screw it it makes such a huge mess that it's not even worth it.


Im wondering, i know someone has marinated sliced shrimp in vitamins(stickied in this forum) if you want the extra carotene just get some carotene and soak the shrimp in some deluted carotene, this way you can add other custom vitamins aswell. this is of course provided that the stuff the other guy marinated the shrimp in doesnt have carotene in it already. then you can just get that stuff which im sure has other good nutrients aswell.


----------

